# Dumb question about pigs



## cdennis (Dec 9, 2010)

My co-worker raises and breeds pigs, she told me that horses HATE pigs and they can't co-exist. I would love to raise a pig (for eating) but planned on free ranging it in the pasture (giving grain also). If what she said is true I would need another plan. So can anyone answer my dumb question?


----------



## lilhill (Dec 9, 2010)

All I know about it is from personal experience.  A neighbor raised pigs and my horses HATED them.  I think it was the noise they made which startled the horses, but they never got used to being anywhere close to them.


----------



## PattySh (Dec 9, 2010)

I wouldn't try to pasture them together. They are known not to be compatible species. I have both pigs and horses. They can see each other (inside the barn) but cannot touch. Each have seperate outside paddocks/pasture. My horses do like my goats tho and will share pasture with them.


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Dec 9, 2010)

its not a dumb question at all. 

but it probably wont work out the way you want it to. but what if you fenced off some of the pasture for the pigs?

here's why:

1. pigs can be big, mean, and extremely destructive
2. they wont gently graze the grass - they will destroy your pasture and dig to china in their spare time (read: all day long)
3. they require incredibly good fencing - go directly to electric on the inside of your existing fencing and save yourself hours of running around trying to get them back in
4. if they get out they will probably terrorize your horses. my goats hate them.
5. i'm not a horse person but i'm guessing that if your horse puts a foot in a hole thats a bad thing, right? pigs LOVE to dig holes so the horses, once they get past all the mud, will not have even footing where the pigs have been rooting around. 

that being said - raising pigs on pasture has worked out really well for us. but why not put natures original rototillers to use? fence them in a bramble or like we did - in a big poison ivy patch. they'll dig out all the vegetation and next spring we'll till and plant with a good pasture mix (or you can use it for a garden).

you'll love having your own pork - go for it!


----------



## freemotion (Dec 9, 2010)

I agree with OFG, having owned horses for most of my life and having experienced pigs twice now.  When I was a kid we had the pigs in the pasture with the horse...briefly.  Bad idea.  

Pigs on pasture, however, can be a marvelous idea!  I fenced off a bit of my pasture where not much useful will grow, there is some poison ivy and a few plants that I've been trying to eradicate for the sake of my goats.  Yep, they've dug very deep holes everywhere and plowed that field several times over.  Throw your manure pile onto your intended pig pasture and watch them turn that area into fine soil.  You'll have to smooth it out after, but it will be in much better condition, especially if you throw lots of organic waste into the area.

We've also spent very little cash on feeding the current two pigs, and look forward to some gourmet pork by the end of the month.  Go for it!


----------

